# O local mais quente?



## redragon (23 Jun 2008 às 12:07)

Decido abrir este tópico para ver se alguém me ajudava numa dúvida:
Segundo os dados disponíveis a cidade de Elvas está em que lugar no "ranking" das localidades mais quentes de Portugal Continental?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2008 às 12:10)

Sim de facto Elvas é quente mas não sei se a Amareleja não a passará nos extremos


----------



## Paulo H (23 Jun 2008 às 12:26)

Dito assim, é um pouco subjectivo.. Depende, mais quente quanto a:

- Temperatura média anual
- Temperatura média anual das temperaturas máximas
- Temperatura média anual das temperaturas mínimas
- Temperatura média das temperaturas máximas em Julho/Agosto
- Temperatura média das temperaturas mínimas em Julho/Agosto
- Temperatura máxima mais elevada de sempre
- Temperatura mínima mais elevada de sempre

Qual dos critérios pretende caracterizar por mais quente?

Elvas, é uma cidade do interior e como tal, apresenta grandes amplitudes térmicas quer anuais, quer diurnas! À semelhança de outras cidades do interior centro e sul como Beja, Évora, Portalegre, Castelo Branco, Covilhã que atingem temperaturas muito elevadas no Verão.

Para mim as localidades mais quentes de Portugal nas várias regiões do  interior Centro e Sul, são:

*Beira Baixa:* Rosmaninhal, a 40km de Castelo Branco situada na raia em torno do Tejo Internacional.
*Alentejo:* Amareleja, Serpa, Elvas
*Ribatejo:* Coruche, Alvega


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2008 às 13:09)

Para a definição de local mais quente, o parâmetro que considero mais significativo é o da Temperatura média das temperaturas máximas em Julho/Agosto.


----------



## redragon (23 Jun 2008 às 15:08)

Caro Dan e Paulo H:
Têm razão realmente n me expressei bem na ideia, o que queria era em relação à temperatura média em Julho e Agosto, que são os meses mais representativos em relação ao calor.


----------

